# NM and/or wicd not working on fluxbox's eepc...

## divago

Hi all

i previously posted this problem in DE section, but that's a networking problem so i re-post here

i installed gentoo on a eeepc 900p (1 GB ram, 900 mhz cpu, 4+16 GB SSD)

now it work fine and with /etc/conf.d/net scripts it does connect to my home wireless and to work wired wpa net

usually i don't use network managers 'cause i found better using an "old time" init script

but sometime i need a graphycal / "easy and quick" to use network manager to scan and connect to pubblic wireless or some of my friends' home wifi etc.

and then, on my big notebook with gnome, i use NM

so i decided to emerge NM on my eeepc with fluxbox too.

i emerged both NM and nm-applet with all dependecies

then when i try starting nm i read:

```

$ sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start

   * Starting NetworkManager ...                                            [ !! ]

$ nm-applet

** (nm-applet:5408): WARNING **: <WARN>  request_name(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service.

Error: (9) Connection ":1.8" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings" due to security policies in the configuration file

```

so i check nm status and i see

```

$ sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager status

   * status:  stopped

```

everytime i do "start" it keep saying me "starting"  with double "!" then status says "stopped".

then i tried also wicd

when i start it says me:

```

Importing pynotify failed, notifications disabled.

Has notifications support False

Notifications disabled during setup.py configure

Loading...

Connecting to daemon...

Connected.

displaytray True

Done loading.

/usr/share/wicd/gtk/gui.py:152: GtkWarning: gtk_toolbar_set_icon_size: assertion `icon_size != GTK_ICON_SIZE_INVALID' failed

  self.wTree = gtk.glade.XML(gladefile)

  refreshing...

```

now i go scan for wireless and says me "no wireless network found"

and this is not possible 'cause wireless _is_ present (i'm connected with other PC) and still, if i do /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart it connect!

i also tried "manul discover of hidden network" (or something similar) but still, it found nothing  :Sad: 

last, but not least, i tried to stop wireless network with

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

# rfkill unblock all
```

(without rfkill wireless lan does'nt restart)

and again executed wicd or NM

same result...

where is the problem? i think there is something wrong i did someplace but i truly can't see where's the error  :Sad: 

as always, ty for your help  :Smile: 

----------

